# New Bible Translation



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 12, 2007)

NEW RELEASE FROM ZONDERVAN!!!

Zondervan Publishing announced on Monday that they plan to release yet another English translation of the Bible in 2008. The new translation known as Today's New American International Revised Standard English Christian Contemporary Living King James Message Version will feature, what Zondervan calls "the best of every English translation out there."


----------



## caddy (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh my ....

I think my head is spinning here



The TNAIRSECCLKJMV (called the 't-nair-seckle-k.j.m.-vee' for short) began five years ago as an effort to produce the "absolute best and perfect translation of the Bible in English."

The TNAIRSECCLKJMV is set to be released in the last spring of 2008. The Bible will be available in bonded leather, genuine leather, calf skin, hardback, pew, wide-margin, extra large print, extra small print, and pocket sized in a variety of colors. Zondervan also plans to release multiple study versions of the Bible for teens, women, young men, old men, married men, single men, single women, married women, divorced men, divorced women, men contemplating marriage, women contemplating marriage, men contemplating divorce, women contemplating murder, teens contemplating dating, dating men, dating women, old people with pets, old people with teens, teens who live with old people, and people with lisps.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 12, 2007)

That's exciting. If it comes in a greek interlinear then I'm ordering mine today unless of course it only comes in red letter edition. In that case it's not worth the powder to blow the T-nair-seckle-K.J.M.-vee to H-E-double hockey sticks.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't forget y'all, but I work for Zondervan currently


----------



## caddy (Jun 12, 2007)

*** doing my best Homer impression *** "D'oh"


----------

